# how do you make sterilize drift wood?



## bigvince (Apr 12, 2012)

i found some nice pieces in the james river (virginia) and want to make them drift wood for my tank how do i ssterilize it and get it ready to put in


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Boil it and depending on whether it sinks right away or not, you may have to screw some kind of rock to it.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Boil it. The problem is getting it to sink. I've had driftwood for a year and it still hasn't sunk...


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

It also depends on the wood.. some wood like pine or any coniferous tree is bad for your aquarium as they can leech sap for years and this can basically choke your fish to death. I would only use wood you find if it can be positively identified and deemed safe for the aquarium.


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

If you have problems getting the wood to sink, try using metal plant anchors..or a rock like listed above.


----------

